# duh



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

For some reason I got it into my head that I left here in the early hours of the 5th December arriving in Alicante at 9am the same day.... I don't leave until late on the 5th and arrive on the 6th.. missing my grandsons birthdya


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

OH well at least you are going and you will be so much happier it could be far worse


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Someone's having day dreams 

It's just few days away now, so just be a bit more patient, you been stuck in here for years now, few more days won't be that hard to wait 

Happy birthday to your grandson in advance arty:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yipee just changed my ticket... I go on the 4th now and arrive on the 5th lol


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yipee just changed my ticket... I go on the 4th now and arrive on the 5th lol


That was quick, bet it will be a nice surprise for your grandson :clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> That was quick, bet it will be a nice surprise for your grandson :clap2:




Lol not really as I told him I would be there on the morning of his birthday.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Lol not really as I told him I would be there on the morning of his birthday.


Well I'm sure he won't mind an earlier visit


----------

